# Lookimg for rps (NSFW rps too)



## Primm (Aug 11, 2016)

I just want some rps to do or to talk to people. If you want to my kik is Primus350 . I'll do any kind of rp. If you have some weird nsfw rp you wanna do I'll do it  I'm a strong submissive.


----------



## lockaboss (Aug 11, 2016)

ill rp with you do you want to pm or (if you have it) we can skype


----------



## Primm (Aug 11, 2016)

lockaboss said:


> ill rp with you do you want to pm or (if you have it) we can skype



I have skype too. I reply quicker on kik and skype. It is Primus350 aswell


----------



## lockaboss (Aug 11, 2016)

i just sent you a request


----------



## KittenAdmin (Aug 11, 2016)

Strong Submissive, isn't that an oxymoron?

EDIT: Nvm I'm pretty sure I could be classified as a strong submissive too. :T


----------



## Vorelover467 (Aug 11, 2016)

Primm said:


> I just want some rps to do or to talk to people. If you want to my kik is Primus350 . I'll do any kind of rp. If you have some weird nsfw rp you wanna do I'll do it  I'm a strong submissive.


Sure, I can rp with you. Conversation, Skype or kik?


----------



## NightFlame12 (Aug 25, 2017)

If you have discord we can talk


----------

